# It's my birthday and no one cared



## momo33 (Oct 17, 2011)

Today is my birthday, born in 1959, I feel old and unloved, the wife and kids ignored me so I got my revenge. 

I got myself a nice new shiny set of bits and pieces for a new bsd box, all arriving tomorrow. The wife asked why I was smiling when she got back and all I said was because I know tomorrow your not going to be ( she hates me buying PC bits and often moans at me to get rid of the old stuff I keep )and went upstairs with my own smile ï¿½eï¿½e, so far she has not figured it all out.

So not one car, not one mention of what today was about from ANYONE.


----------



## da1 (Oct 17, 2011)

Sorry to hear that no one cared and maybe it's none of my business but I believe you should talk to your wife and try to fix the situation between u2.

Happy b-day btw .


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 17, 2011)

Of course people cared, maybe they just didn't know you cared.  Happy birthday!


----------



## pbd (Oct 17, 2011)

Happy birthday! :beergrin


----------



## vermaden (Oct 17, 2011)

@momo33

Happy birthday man, but do not worry about 'zero response', I also did not get any messages about my birthday ... at least not counting the automatic one from all the vbulletin forums out there that I am member of 

... 1959 You say, my dad was born on the same year


----------



## UNIXgod (Oct 17, 2011)

momo33!!! what did you get????


----------



## gkontos (Oct 17, 2011)

@momo33,

happy birthday and I am sure they love you 
Still waiting to hear what kind of box you got ï¿½e


----------



## draco003 (Oct 17, 2011)

*Happy Birthday* 

and this is my _Gift_ to You ^^

_*Your Nerdiversaries <3*_


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Oct 17, 2011)

When I was in high school, in the 60s, I thought I'd have some fun and go around school telling everyone my birthday was coming up in four months and not to forget it. Of course, my birthday rolled around and nobody remembered.

The next year I thought I'd have fun with it again and started spreading the word a few months early but, this time, *I* forgot it was my birthday and went to school not thinking one bit about it. I was sitting in the lunch room when the cool kids and the cool table started yelling over at me to come over there. Oh no I wouldn't! With my back turned, three of them came over and forcibly dragged me over to their table. There to my surprise was a cake and a champagne bottle (filled with Pepsi) and a rousing song. 

I've never been more surprised in my life. Happy birthday, @momo33!


----------



## jrm@ (Oct 17, 2011)

This will make you feel better: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3z3SD4RvMik&feature=fvwrel

Seriously, Happy Birthday @momo33!


----------



## sossego (Oct 17, 2011)

Para bem! Happy Birthday.
Now go out get whacked and hack away.


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Oct 18, 2011)

Happy birthday and happy hacking buddy.


----------



## hitest (Oct 18, 2011)

momo33 said:
			
		

> Today is my birthday, born in 1959, I feel old and unloved, the wife and kids ignored me so I got my revenge.



Happy Birthday, momo33!  I was born in 1957 (August), it is nice to meet someone close to my advanced years.  I hope you thoroughly enjoy your new PC!


----------



## Crivens (Oct 18, 2011)

Happy Age++!  *hug*

I can approximate what it feels - if you once sat at the party you did for your b-day and no-one shows up ...
So don't hate them. Maybe the hamster has a cough or the nails need new styling.


----------



## tingo (Oct 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday! And have fun with your new toy!


----------



## aragon (Oct 18, 2011)

momo33 said:
			
		

> The wife asked why I was smiling when she got back and all I said was because I know tomorrow your not going to be


Epic come back.

Happy birthday!


----------



## Thorny (Oct 19, 2011)

Happy birthday momo!

Hey, with me it's inverted: my wife always remember my birthday, but i forget my birthday nearly every year -.- Also i have never a wish for a present.

I think the presents or the birthday are not so important. More important is every day with your beloved ones, even the bad days.


----------



## fonz (Oct 19, 2011)

momo33 said:
			
		

> Today is my birthday


I only care about birthdays if there's beer :beergrin

Fonz


----------



## alie (Oct 19, 2011)

FreeBSD community care! Happy Birthday mate!


----------



## nekoexmachina (Oct 19, 2011)

Have a nice birthday, pal.

Sorry to hear that noone cared.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 30, 2011)

Happy birthday from me too momo33


----------



## fryshke (Nov 4, 2011)

Well no one (even me) cares about my birthday either.


----------



## vermaden (Nov 5, 2011)

iCare ... Happy birthday fryshke!


----------



## Alt (Nov 6, 2011)

(happy)age++

So, what the stuff you got with FreeBSD box? xD


----------

